# Bachmann's new Forney and logging cars



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

l
Well, as the search function has never worked for me, and continues not to work for me, I can't find the post about the new Bachmann Forney and the cars - all in Japanese - that were posted earlier this week.

With that in mind, I have nevertheless asked for my old friend in Tokyo to translate the text of the Japanese site for me, only find that it is very badly-written in extremely hard to understand text, but here it is - 

å‰�å¾Œã‚«ãƒ-ãƒ©ãƒ¼ã�¯2-6-6-2ã�¨å�Œã�˜ã‚ˆã�†ã�«å¤§ã��ã��é¦–ã‚'æŒ¯ã‚Šã€�å‹•è¼ªã‚‚é¦–ã‚'æŒ¯ã‚‹æ§‹é€ ã�«ã�ªã�£ã�¦ã�„ã�¾ã�™ã€‚ 

å·¦å�³ã‚·ãƒªãƒ³ãƒ€ãƒ¼é–"ã�«è¼¸é€�ç"¨å›ºå®šãƒ�ã‚¸ã�§æ­¢ã�¾ã�£ã�¦ã�„ã�¾ã�™ã�®ã�§ã��ã‚Œã‚'å¤–ã�-ã�¾ã�™ã�¨ï¼²ï¼–ï¼�ï¼�ï¼ˆï¼¬ï¼§ï¼¢ ï¼²ï¼'ï¼‰ã‚‚æ¥½ã�«é€šé�Žã�§ã��ã�¾ã�™ 
Each of the front and rear units is free to move not only forward and backward but also from side to side just like the [Bachmann] 2-6-6-2 locomotive which has the same method of articulation. 
There are two screws located between the left and right-hand cylinders to restrain the movement during shipping. By removing these security screws [the locomotive] can easily negotiate LGB R1 curves. #95699ã€€20f Flat car + ãƒ‰ãƒ³ã‚­ãƒ¼ã‚¨ãƒ³ã‚¸ãƒ³ã€€ã€€ï¿¥ï¼-ï¼Œï¼'ï¼�ï¼� #95699 20f Flat car + Donkey Engine 7,100 Japanese-Yen #92699ã€€ãƒ‰ãƒ³ã‚­ãƒ¼ã‚¨ãƒ³ã‚¸ãƒ³ã€€ï¼ˆç"»åƒ�ã�ªã�-ï¼‰ã€€ï¿¥ï¼"ï¼Œï¼•ï¼"ï¼� #92699 Donkey Engine (No image) 3,530 Japanese-Yen Notice the reference to the following Japanese Characters; (1) ä¸€æ-¦å£²ã‚Šåˆ‡ã‚Œ ----> Temporarily Sold Out 
(2) å†�å…¥è�·å¾…ã�¡ ----> Awaiting Stock 

We hope this helps.

Gozaimashitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

tac & Tadahiro Watanabe
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Domo arigato tac! (It pretty much says what we already knew except that these Forneys are already sold out? Hmmm.....)


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 03 Dec 2009 05:58 AM 
Domo arigato tac! (It pretty much says what we already knew except that these Forneys are already sold out? Hmmm.....)

Sold out in the Tenshodo store and Tam-Tam stores in Tokyo, that is. They always seem to get stuff way quicker than anybody else I know - even ahead of you guys in US.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

dWould it be prototypical to use this engine to pull three bachmann passenger cars?

Could it also be used to pull a short freight train of box cars, flats, gondolas and the new bachmann caboose?

John


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 03 Dec 2009 12:20 PM 
dWould it be prototypical to use this engine to pull three bachmann passenger cars?

Could it also be used to pull a short freight train of box cars, flats, gondolas and the new bachmann caboose?

John

Yup and Yup.

Max of three passenger cars and four freight cars plus a van - would look pretty good to me.

...but then that's what I already haul with my LGB version, ignoring the fact that the LGB Forney is about 1/20th scale and the cars are all 1/22.4 or 1/24th.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

